# Shiseido Perfecting Rouge Lipstick



## Kuuipo (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone pick up any of these new colours by Dick Page? They are thinner in texture than regular Shiseido lipstick, but the colours are amazing. I got six of them, they stain nicely but they have a second skin not really there feeling. If your a fan of heavy, heavy lippstick, then they won't be your thing, but if you like the natural look these are da bomb.Not a weird colour in the batch!


----------



## Syu (Mar 10, 2009)

I swatched them and they were gorgeous, especially Baby and Valentine, eventually i'll give into temptation and buy them.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 18, 2009)

To increase the thickness and staying power I apply lipliner, lipstick, blot it with a tish, dust lightly with powder and reapply.  Then I can add some gloss.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 26, 2009)

I got two of these yesterday, fabulous!

 Serenity/Dune






Dune




Serenity


----------

